# New 942 member



## gevange (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello all, First let me thank Mark for that review. It would take me a week just to type all of that. I picked up a 942 yesterday and found it very easy to install and set up (501&508 user). It seems to be working very good. I did get that overheat warning so I put it on top of other componets and it is fine. I am a little confused about recording to set 1 or 2. I thought whatever is recorded can be viewed on either set. I guess I have to read . George


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The big concept to nail is that tuners and outputs are independent - like the 522.

Any problems you run into in controlling timers has to do with the software trying to make decisions based on the box trying to act like it's two separate receivers. That in and of itself is not a bug, but a design decision that in and of itself is reasonable. Of course, you will also run into real bugs. The trick is figuring out which is which.

I suspect that the many threads on 522 control (single, dual, etc.) will help you.


----------



## gevange (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks


----------

